# Omaha, NE - Gran Habano Smoke Out - April 26, 2007



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Gran Habano Smoke Out to be held at Ted's Tobacco in Omaha, NE on April 26, 2007 from 4pm to 8pm. 

Ted's Tobacco
14215 Pacific Street
Omaha, NE
402-884-2853


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Teek...you going???


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Of course! Already have it on my calendar.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Of course! Already have it on my calendar.


Sweet...smoke a few for me.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

dang I'm going to be driving through there like 2 weeks later.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> dang I'm going to be driving through there like 2 weeks later.


If you have time, let me know and maybe we could get together and have a smoke.


----------

